# Cyp and native orchid trip in NY.



## NYEric (May 28, 2009)

Charles U. was kind enough to connect me w/ a wild flower enthusiast in upstate NY. These are the photos, mostly Cyps but other stuff also. I will try to post more later


----------



## SlipperKing (May 28, 2009)

Cool Eric!.....let's see more


----------



## NYEric (May 28, 2009)

OK!


----------



## Hakone (May 28, 2009)

very nice Eric


----------



## Faan (May 28, 2009)

Are these "slippers" difficult to cultivate or what is the reason that we do not see them in collections (green houses)?


----------



## likespaphs (May 28, 2009)

groovy!
what's the name of the plant in the third photo from the bottom in the first set?


----------



## NYEric (May 28, 2009)

Faan, see Hakone and others' cyp posts. They require special calceous soil, fairly moist conditions and winter vernalization. 
Likespaphs, they're Isotrias, see the May 2009 Orchids magazine also.


----------



## fundulopanchax (May 28, 2009)

Very cool!

I have been searching for blooming Isotria for several years without luck.

Well done!

Ron


----------



## biothanasis (May 28, 2009)

Very very nice pics Eric!!!! Thank you so much for sharing!!!


----------



## cnycharles (May 28, 2009)

nice pictures (especially of the heartleaf twayblade which is tiny). I see you went to chenango valley state park! It worked well for you that nobody else made the trip. 

faan, greenhouses would probably be too warm for the yellow ladyslippers. if someone grows them 'indoors' they probably have them in the refrigerator over the winter and then put them under lights or maybe a cool greenhouse. if it gets too warm the flowers die back very quickly


----------



## NYEric (May 29, 2009)

cnycharles said:


> nice pictures (especially of the heartleaf twayblade which is tiny). I see you went to chenango valley state park! It worked well for you that nobody else made the trip.


Charles, there was one type of orchid I took 5 photos of but none came out as they were too small and my camera kept focussing on the sphag. behind them!  I cant imagine a group of people making that trip as even Ken was smashed by the heat and humidity and hopping between hummocks! Good thing I'm in olympic athlete shape.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 29, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Good thing I'm in olympic athlete shape.


OH Brother!


----------



## likespaphs (May 29, 2009)

thanks.
i think i saw loads of them in back home in indiana, i believe...


----------



## NYEric (May 29, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> OH Brother!



I actually carried the guide's expensive camera set-up most of the trip!


----------



## cnycharles (May 29, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Charles, there was one type of orchid I took 5 photos of but none came out as they were too small and my camera kept focussing on the sphag. behind them!  I cant imagine a group of people making that trip as even Ken was smashed by the heat and humidity and hopping between hummocks! Good thing I'm in olympic athlete shape.



that must have been the early coralroot. since it's greenish-yellow it's very hard even on a good day to get a good closeup picture that looks clean and sharp. yes, ken has asthma so even on level ground he can get winded. he also has his ankles fused, and for one trip up into the adirondacks he made a few trips to his doctor to get cortisone shots so that he could walk up and down the trail to the orchids! it definitely can get humid at labrador hollow and other bogs, and just a little heat can make it almost oppressive. didn't think it would get that warm


----------



## P-chan (May 29, 2009)

Beautiful! My mom used to have lady slippers in the wild flower garden in our back yard, when I was a child. I looked into buying her one to have where she is now, but they're pretty pricey. I don't mind spending a lot on an orchid that I can control, but outside in upstate NY- I worry about the harsh winters, chipmunks, moles, etc. Your photos were a real treat! Thank you!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 29, 2009)

Great photos Eric, thanks for posting them. :clap:


----------



## JeanLux (May 30, 2009)

very nice pics Eric!!! Always an experience to see them growing in situ!!! Jean


----------



## cnycharles (May 30, 2009)

here's a pic of some early coralroot like what Eric was trying to get pics of


----------



## Kevin (May 30, 2009)

Wow! That's an awesome photo! These can be very hard to see in some areas - good to see you found a large colony.


----------



## NYEric (May 31, 2009)

No, it wasn't the coralroot. That's the blurry one in the [5th] photo that we only found one of, I'll look thru a native orchid site to find what they were. What was cool was that they were as tiny as any of my platysteles or pleuros! [BTW, I've planted a bunch of the goodyera pubs., like in the last photo, here in NYC and they're doing really well, except for squirrel damage. ]


----------



## Kevin (May 31, 2009)

Post a pic of the best that you have, and maybe we can figure it out. If it was all green, it was probably a Malaxis.


----------



## cnycharles (May 31, 2009)

NYEric said:


> No, it wasn't the coralroot. That's the blurry one in the [5th] photo that we only found one of, I'll look thru a native orchid site to find what they were. What was cool was that they were as tiny as any of my platysteles or pleuros! [BTW, I've planted a bunch of the goodyera pubs., like in the last photo, here in NYC and they're doing really well, except for squirrel damage. ]



huh, I missed the coralroot picture. what you're describing sounds like the heartleaf twayblade, but that is picture number six right after the coralroot picture. tiny would be a twayblade, maybe there was something else that wasn't an orchid


----------



## NYEric (May 31, 2009)

Maybe a twayblade, but teenie tiny! There were a bunch of them also!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 1, 2009)

Looks like you had a great excursion, Eric. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 2, 2009)

Sure, I think I dumped all the photos of the tiny orchid, it was dark but the flowers sort of glistened, because they were so out of focus!


----------

